# Please Help ID Cheif



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

I really need an ID on this guy... if he/she not a hybrid I would like to know so I can track down a trio to breed, its just to pretty of a cichlid.
-
Thanks... 
angela[/img]


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It may be a Cynotilapia of some sort, but you may never be able to accurately id it safely enough to breed and distribute any fry.

Kim


----------



## ArmeyGal (Mar 24, 2004)

It could be a Pseudotropheus Saulosi male maturing altho their bodies are usually a little stumpier.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

Too many bars and wrong shape for a saulosi, I'm gonna say maybe a hybrid.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

looks to me like a hybrid of m.lombardi (kenyi) x Yellow lab


----------

